# Chunk honey



## Mark Carden (Apr 30, 2003)

Granulation is a problem I have with our cotton honey. When I put comb it is it will still crystalize. I have an old refrigerator that I put a heater in and control the temp to around 100F. This will slowly melt the granulated honey and not damage the comb.

Mark


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

That's a great tip Mark, thanks!

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

For long term storage you can freeze honey (chunk, comb, etc.) It doesn't crystalize at all that way.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Another good tip, thanks tarheit. I do keep my comb honey frozen until I need it.

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

I freeze it.


----------

